# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Myelitis Transversa

## JeanetM

Hoi, mijn naam is Jeanet, ik ben 43 jaar en sinds een maand heb ik Myelitis Transversa.
Ik ben werkzaam op een kinderdagverblijf, maar nu helaas in de ziektewet.

Ik hoop dat ik hier wat ervaringen kan uitwisselen met lotgenoten.....


Groetjes Jeanet

----------

